# Vorfachbox selbst gebaut



## tomlö (16. August 2015)

Hallo Bastelfreunde,

da das Wetter in den letzten Wochen mir zu heiß war zum angeln und ich schon immer mal eine gescheite Vorfachkiste bauen wollte bot sich mein kalter Bastelkeller an. Was mir wichtig an der Kiste war:

Möglichst viel aus witterungsbeständigen Materialien bauen. Da bietet sich natürlich Alu nahezu perfekt an weil es leicht ist und und mit Hausmitteln noch relativ gut bearbeitbar ist. 

Die zwei Rahmen habe ich mir aus billigen Obi-Aluwinkelprofil zurechtgeschnitten – alles wie auf den Fotos zu sehen im 45° Winkel. Genommen habe ich 15x30mm L-Profil. Die Bleche (bei Ebay direkt auf Maß schneiden lassen) sind 2mm stark. Die Scharniere stammen vom Hornbach (und sind von der Qualität nicht so der Hit – die Vernickelung platz beim ersten senken sofort ab). Die Kistenverschlüsse kommen von Ebay und sind aus Edelstahl. 

Was kostet der Spaß?
12 Euro die Bleche
15 Euro die Aluleisten
4 Euro die zwei Scharniere
4 Euro die Kistenverschlüsse
2 Euro die Korkplatten (sind Wandkorkplatten vom örtlichen Fußbodenleger)
4 Euro die Verschraubung
2 Euro die Gewindestange M 3 
macht also 43 Euro inkl. aller Versandkosten. Nicht gerade billig...

Ich habe mich bewusst für Verschraubungen und nicht für Nieten entschlossen da ich so auch mal ein Bauteil auswechseln kann und ich konnte bei der Montage zig-mal alles justieren (was ich auch dringend gebraucht habe). Zuerst habe ich alle L-Profile durchgebohrt, dann mit Kreppband die Leisten zu einem Rahmen zusammengefügt und die Löcher für die Bleche abgekörnt. Wer sehr exakt arbeitet kann natürlich auch alles getrennt bohren und dann verschrauben. 

Die Korkplatten sind nur über die M 3 Schrauben mit extragroßen Beilagscheiben geklemmt. Kann man so bei Verschleiß austauschen. Für die Gewindestange habe ich einfach ein Stück Aluflachmaterial gekanntet und durchgebohrt. Passt perfekt.

Achja: Die Kiste passt zufällig genau in meine Alukiste welche ich zum Angeln mitnehme. Was für ein Zufall . Ein paar Stahlvorfächer hab ich mir heute auch gleich gebastelt. 

Viel Spaß beim nachbasteln. Für Tipps und Tricks steh ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung. Für konstruktive Kritik und auch liebend-gerne für dumme Kommentare auch 

Und zu guter letzte ein paar Bilder (die Bierflasche dient NUR zum Größenvergleich und soll nicht zum Alkoholkonsum anstecken |engel.


----------



## tomlö (16. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

Bilder vom Innenleben


----------



## tomlö (16. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

und noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Lazarus (17. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

Die Box sieht richtig gut und praktisch aus! #6
Womit hast du denn die 45° Gehrungen so sauber gesägt?


----------



## thanatos (17. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

#6 ganz ordentliche Arbeit ,und wenn es deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird super.:m


----------



## tomlö (17. August 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

Okay bei den Gehrungsschnitten hab ich auf "nicht ganz übliche Hausmittel" zurückgegriffen. Ich hab noch aus dem früheren Leben als Werkzeugmacher eine Fräsmaschine im Keller stehen.

Aber wer eine gute Kappsäge hat kann die auch nehmen. Wichtig ist nur per Anschlag zu arbeiten damit alle Leistenpaare gleich lang werden. Ich hab die Leisten auch per Anschlag gefräst.

Seit dem ich Angel bau ich mir auch schon Angelkisten #q und jedes mal denke ich habe die perfekte gebaut. Das ist übrigens die zweite Vorfachbox. Die erste war aus Holz. Und meine ca. 10 Angelbox. Die letzte Kiste wurde erst letztes Jahr im Herbst fertiggestellt. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Tommy1311 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

:vik:Klasse Arbeit die du gemacht hast#6.
Bin auch dabei Vorbereitung zu treffen eine Box zu bauen#c, nur die Idee zur Umsetzung die wankt noch.
Hast du eventuell Zeichnung gemacht und würdest diese zur Verfügung stellen? |bigeyes
Die Box soll zur Aufbewarung von Fertigen Montagen zum Stippfischen sein.
Würde mich über eine Antwort von dir freuen.#h


----------



## Anglertischler (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

ich bau die immer so!
	

		
			
		

		
	










Gruss
Rüdiger


----------



## Tommy1311 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

#6Auch die sieht SUPER aus. Du hast ja ein richtiges Talent solche Boxen zu bauen und warscheinlich das richtige Werkzeug.
Ist die Box eine eigen Kreation oder gibt es eine Vorlage|kopfkrat

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Anglertischler (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

Nein die habe ich selbst Entworfen !


----------



## Tommy1311 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

So, meine Box ist fertig. Zwar nicht so schön wie deine aber Funktionell.


----------



## Tommy1311 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

So habe auch mal Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

Das Holz erinnert an die "Zigarrenkisterl" vergangener Tage. Sehr charmant! #6


----------



## Tommy1311 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

Die Box habe mit Holzschutzfarbe gestrichen, die ist vom Zaunstreichen übrig geblieben.


----------



## tomlö (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vorfachbox selbst gebaut*

Hallo in die Runde,

also alle Achtung an Anglertischler`s Holzkiste - die schaut ja wirklich fein aus!  Meine erste Vorfachbox sah auch wie die von Tommy aus und war aus Holz. Jetzt ist diese bei einem Freund in Gebrauch.

Wichtig ist mir das ich meine Stahlvorfächer immer gestreckt transportiere damit ich keine Spiralen habe.

Gruß
Tomlö


----------

